# Woodstock 50, 2019



## cda (Mar 20, 2019)

so do you think this Woodstock might be different this time??

RV’s not sleeping bags?

Cell phones not pay phones?

Uber to the concert, not walk?

Bad bands, not good bands?




https://www.usatoday.com/picture-ga...me-artists-playing-3-day-festival/3217159002/



https://www.woodstock.com/


----------



## linnrg (Mar 20, 2019)

sure - the weed would be much stronger I am being told!


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2019)

linnrg said:


> sure - the weed would be much stronger I am being told!




NO NO

Vape not weed


----------



## JBI (Mar 20, 2019)

A couple of things to note...
There will be two events that weekend in NYS.
The event in Watkins Glen (follow the link in the OP) is being organized by the original promoter (Lang) who not only did an amazingly bad job of planning the original, but has made a disaster out of every attempt he's made at reunion concerts. 
The event taking place at/near the original concert site (same property, different specific location) is an established, legitimate, permanent venue for (among other things) outdoor concerts. They have hosted numerous concerts for several years with no major catastrophes/disasters yet. Those events included 3-day events for a European group that puts on multi-day events around the globe, again with no major problems.
The original promoter approached the owners/operators of the original site and basically demanded complete control, which the owners/operators were unwilling to agree to (largely due to the promoters poor track record). So the promoter took his 'ball' and went elsewhere (or so he thinks... I believe the venue owns the rights to the name now). 

IF I attend one of these events (unlikely because I hate crowds, but possible because it's the 50th Anniversary) I will be attending the event at the original site. Partly to avoid what will likely be a disaster, partly because I live 10 miles from the original site. Anyone planning to go to Bethel, NY and the Bethel Woods Performing Arts Center feel free to look me up!


----------



## JBI (Mar 20, 2019)

FYI, Santana (and other originals) will be performing at both venues.


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2019)

JBI said:


> A couple of things to note...
> There will be two events that weekend in NYS.
> The event in Watkins Glen (follow the link in the OP) is being organized by the original promoter (Lang) who not only did an amazingly bad job of planning the original, but has made a disaster out of every attempt he's made at reunion concerts.
> The event taking place at/near the original concert site (same property, different specific location) is an established, legitimate, permanent venue for (among other things) outdoor concerts. They have hosted numerous concerts for several years with no major catastrophes/disasters yet. Those events included 3-day events for a European group that puts on multi-day events around the globe, again with no major problems.
> ...




You did not make it far, when you left Woodstock fifty years ago.


----------



## JBI (Mar 20, 2019)

cda said:


> You did not make it far, when you left Woodstock fifty years ago.



cda - I grew up 12 miles from the concert site in the other direction, at 9 years old I was not allowed to attend...


----------



## RJJ (Mar 21, 2019)

Stuck on the NY thru way!


----------



## VillageInspector (Apr 18, 2019)

JBI said:


> A couple of things to note...
> There will be two events that weekend in NYS.
> The event in Watkins Glen (follow the link in the OP) is being organized by the original promoter (Lang) who not only did an amazingly bad job of planning the original, but has made a disaster out of every attempt he's made at reunion concerts.
> The event taking place at/near the original concert site (same property, different specific location) is an established, legitimate, permanent venue for (among other things) outdoor concerts. They have hosted numerous concerts for several years with no major catastrophes/disasters yet. Those events included 3-day events for a European group that puts on multi-day events around the globe, again with no major problems.
> ...




I'm just a little south of you. Love Woodstock, especially Joshuas place.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 23, 2019)

hope they are accessible with lots of accessible parking spaces and room for lots of wheel chairs and extra oxygen tanks.


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> hope they are accessible with lots of accessible parking spaces and room for lots of wheel chairs and extra oxygen tanks.




So what are you tying to say???

Mick Jagger is coming??


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 30, 2019)

Maybe know one is coming if they don't all agree to how to fund it and how many can come.
Today's paper indicates that there are "many" details as yet unresolved.


----------

